# Beamer zum Zocken im Heimkino



## noname1997 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

ich würde mir gerne in der nächsten Zeit einen Beamer zulegen. Da ich hier allerdings nicht viel weiß (bis auf die Informationen des Beamer-Guides) möchte ich euch um Hilfe bitten.
Zuerst mal meine Anforderungen an den Beamer:
-kurze Reaktionszeit, da der Beamer wie schon gesagt zum Zocken am Rechner und Filme gucken, ... sein soll.
-Die Auflösung sollte FullHD sein
-Die Bilddiagonale muss nur bis zu ca. 2 m gehen
-Der Beamer sollte DLP oder LCD sein, doch kurze Reaktionszeit und LCD passen wie mir bekannt ist ja meist nicht ganz so gut zusammen
-Der Projektor sollte nicht zu laut werden, sprich: bis zu 2,5 Sone wären in Ordnung
-Preis: Ich vermute leider, dass ich für einen ordentlichen FullHD Beamer mindestens 800 € brauche. Doch mehr als 600 € sollten eigentlich auf gar keinen Fall drin sein.

Meine konkrete Frage wäre jetzt:
Welches Modell könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich hatte mir zwei Modelle rausgesucht: 
Benq W700
Acer H5360
Was haltet ihr von diesen?
Die beiden Modelle sind allerdings nicht FullHD-fähig und dies stört mich schon sehr.

Ich danke euch im Vorraus für die freundliche Hilfe ;D


----------



## Sixxer (9. Mai 2012)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Ich vermute leider, dass ich für einen ordentlichen FullHD Beamer mindestens 800 € brauche. Doch mehr als 600 € sollten eigentlich auf gar keinen Fall drin sein.


Ein "ordentlicher" Beamer kostet bei mir nicht unter 2000€.
Aufgrund der begrenzten Lebensdauer und überteuerten Preisen einer Beamer Lampe würde ich den weder für Nachrichten, TV Serien und schon garnicht zum zocken Nutzen.


----------



## Superwip (9. Mai 2012)

1) LCD Beamer bewegen sich bei der Reaktionszeit auf dem Niveau guter LCD Monitore mit TN Panel und sind definitiv Spieletauglich. DLP Beamer sind zwar besser, aber man kann keinesfalls behaupten, dass LCD Beamer nicht spieletauglich sind. Gibt ja z.B. auch genug Leute, die mit IPS Monitoren spielen; die Reaktionszeit eines besseren IPS Monitors ist deutlich schlechter als die der allermeisten LCD Beamer.

2) Bei dem Preisrahmen kannst du Full-HD vergessen. Du müsstest mindestens ~200€ drauflegen, wenn du was halbwegs ordentliches willst eher 400-600€... außer vielleicht du erwischst ein Gebrauchtes Schnäppchen; bedenke aber dabei, dass dann auch die Lampe schon gebraucht ist.



> Benq W700


 
Akzeptabel für die Preisklasse... Hauptkritikpunkt ist wohl die Auflösung. Auch die Optik lässt zu Wünschen übrig (kein Lens Shift); für ein optimales Bild muss der Beamer exakt in einem vordefinierten Winkel ausgerichtet werden.

(nur) über VGA 120Hz und damit eingeschränkt 3D tauglich, kein 3D/120Hz via HDMI



> Acer H5360


 
Nicht schlecht für die Preisklasse; Hauptkritikpunkt ist wohl die Auflösung. Auch die Optik lässt zu Wünschen übrig (kein Lens Shift); für ein optimales Bild muss der Beamer exakt in einem vordefinierten Winkel ausgerichtet werden.

Gute 3D Funktion.

___

Bei der Auswahl würde ich eher zum Acer tendieren.


Alternativvorschlag:

Canon LV-8225 LCD (5321B003) | Geizhals.at EU

Keine 3D Funktion und die Auflösung ist auch nicht höher aber etwas bessere Bildqualität und Optik mit Lens Shift



> Aufgrund der begrenzten Lebensdauer und überteuerten Preisen einer Beamer Lampe würde ich den weder für Nachrichten, TV Serien und schon garnicht zum zocken Nutzen.


 
Na ja... (übliche Metalldampf-) Beamerlampen halten etwa 2000-6000 Stunden und kosten ~100-200€; Beim täglichen TV und Gaming Einsatz sind das immernoch locker 1-2 Jahre (beim 2000 Stunden Worst-Case)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das jedenfalls nicht Grund genug den Beamer nur für "besondere Anlässe" zu nutzen


----------



## Twinings (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich auch für einen gebrauchten Acer H5360 entschieden. Es scheint ein super Kompromiss zu sein. 
  Die Lampe sollte 3000 Stunden dauern aber ich bin auf der Suche nach eine Ersatzlampe. Ich habe die Webseite Günstige Beamerlampen & Projektorlampen bei Alleprojektorlampen.de gefunden. Kennt ihr diese Seite? Wo kann ich das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis finden?


----------

